# Please Help!! HE WONT EAT!!



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Any vomiting? Is he having normal bowel movements? you mentioned he chewed up some things one night, correct? Any chance he ate something that may have blocked him or upset his stomach?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take him to the vet today. Since the holiday is coming up you could have to wait till Friday. Can you look in his mouth to see if their might be something in his mouth causing pain when he eats? Has his poop been ok? Hopefully everything will be ok. I am a big worry wart with mine so I take them for everything. Because they cant tell us when something is wrong, I feel I have to take care if I feel something is wrong. Hopefully Diesel is just tired of his food and wants a different flavor. I switched mine over to the Natural Balance venison & sweet potato from Petco and they love it. They clean their bowls everytime.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

If I were you, I'd get him to the vet. Today.

Ask your vet about this first, but maybe you could try mixing a little meat in with his food, just to get something in his stomach? They usually can't resist that. But definitely ask the vet first. He may not want him eating anything until he sees him.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Hes been going potty regularly... I dont know how, but he has! He did chew up tanning lotion... and you are right he hasnt ate since. Gosh, I hope he is ok!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Is he acting normally, otherwise? Maybe he just isn't used to eating inside the house. Have you tried feeding him in the place where he ate when he lived outside? Dogs can be strange like that...LOL. I hope he is O.K.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Is he acting normally, otherwise? Maybe he just isn't used to eating inside the house. Have you tried feeding him in the place where he ate when he lived outside? Dogs can be strange like that...LOL. I hope he is O.K.


Yeah, hes acting fine otherwise. I will try that ... it makes sense...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd take him to the Vet. If he checks out okay, then I'd give Satin Balls a try. Hooch, remember Alisa and Ginny?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd take him to the Vet. If he checks out okay, then I'd give Satin Balls a try. Hooch, remember Alisa and Ginny?


We have a appt at 3:45... they are concerned that something is wrong so... she wants me to bring him in. Worries me...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, now you got us all worried, Jami  Please let us know as soon as possible.

You know what though, we've all been here with our dogs at some point or another. Something didn't seem right, behavior was a bit off, throwing up, not eating, whatever. MOST OF THE TIME, it turns out to be nothing or something very easy to fix. I couldn't count all the times I've worried needlessly. 

Chin up, sweetie. I'm sure Diesel is going to be fine.

:wavey:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please keep us posted on the vet visit - here's keeping all paws crossed.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I will keep you updated. My boss just gave me the okay to take him, sooo...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

definitely get him to the vet- to us our goldens are our children and if they get so much as a hiccup we take them to the vet - no sense in taking any chances in our opinion -


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No update. I pray nothing is wrong.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hurry up Jami !!!!

:wavey:


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope everything went ok.We are all checking back for updates from over here too


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

hurry! i hope hes ok!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh me oh my...Where is Jami


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am getting really nervous now with no update. We have had enough bad news here today.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

They say he has some kind of worms...but here is the thing... First off, let me say I do not think the is the correct opinion, I'm going to start going somewhere else! And get this, I took him there because he wasnt eating, and they gave me wormer to PUT IN HIS FOOD TWICE A DAY??? Im soooo frustrated right now!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> They say he has some kind of worms...but here is the thing... First off, let me say I do not think the is the correct opinion, I'm going to start going somewhere else! And get this, I took him there because he wasnt eating, and they gave me wormer to PUT IN HIS FOOD TWICE A DAY??? Im soooo frustrated right now!


I mean, how bright could one person be?? Guys, HELP! He weighed in at 70 LBS today!! Thats a big weight loss from where he was at...but they werent concerned AT ALL!! Now, I have to weight 4 days before I can get him in to get a second opinion! All because these people are ridiculous! Am I overreacting?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Did they test him for worms ??????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he pooping? What is it like?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AW , poor baby!Did they do a fecal test?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Did they test him for worms ??????


Nope....She felt around his stomach and stated her GUESS...and it was such an ignorant guess!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're right. If that's all they did and they told you they think he has worms, then you need a 2nd opinion. What you could do is take in a fecal sample and have it tested. Tell them you INSIST he be tested.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow , I'd get another opinion for sure!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Is he pooping? What is it like?


It seems normal (which confuses me)...because if he isnt eating, how is it regular...it is a little lighter in color though... Is Evo good food too? This is what Im going to have to get because its all I can find locally..


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this may sound like a stupid question, but is it possible that he doesn't like the food? I know my dog is very picky with what he eats and if I give him food that he doesn't like, he just won't touch it. He will even pick it out if we mix it with food that he does like. Just a thought.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> You're right. If that's all they did and they told you they think he has worms, then you need a 2nd opinion. What you could do is take in a fecal sample and have it tested. Tell them you INSIST he be tested.


Its just frustrating because I have to wait until Monday...I dont want him not eating until after monday! I just tried feeding again..and still not a bite...uHHHHH


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Boil up a piece of chicken or a boneless chop and let him chow down on that.Maybe he really just doesn't like his food.I don't know any dog that doesn't like meat.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

heidi_pooh said:


> I know this may sound like a stupid question, but is it possible that he doesn't like the food? I know my dog is very picky with what he eats and if I give him food that he doesn't like, he just won't touch it. He will even pick it out if we mix it with food that he does like. Just a thought.


Hes never been picky before...and its what is left of the bag hes almost finished off... Purina Puppy... Its all hes ever eaten, and he used to eat like a horse... I dont think this is the problem. He wont eat his treats either (and thats VERY unusual!)... This all happened after he chewed everything up in the house that one night I posted...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, if he's pooping, it's very likely he doesn't have an obstruction in his intestines. That's good.

I would try human food .... see if he wants to eat human food. I think Heidi is on to something here, maybe he just doesn't like his food!

OR

Stick with his same food and mix in a few sardines. Maybe this is just a matter of stimulating his appetite ?? Or try anything you have, like peanut butter. Try it now and see what happens .... I'm very curious!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Boil up a piece of chicken or a boneless chop and let him chow down on that.Maybe he really just doesn't like his food.I don't know any dog that doesn't like meat.


HAHA.... This is not a joke... He wont eat any thing like that... hotdogs...chicken...nothing! I tried to give him his heartworm pill in a hotdog once.... HE ATE THE PILL OUT OF THE HOTDOG!! It was one of those flavored pills though... So Im not sure..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Are his teeth okay? Check his teeth to make sure nothing is broken. Is he drinking water okay?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would still try sardines


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Hes never been picky before...and its what is left of the bag hes almost finished off... Purina Puppy... Its all hes ever eaten, and he used to eat like a horse... I dont think this is the problem. He wont eat his treats either (and thats VERY unusual!)... This all happened after he chewed everything up in the house that one night I posted...


I had Otto on purina puppy chow. He got bored of it. He wouldn't eat very much at all. Then I switched him to adult food and he gobbled it down. Even now he doesn't eat it like he did when I first put him on it. 

How old is the dog?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, if he's pooping, it's very likely he doesn't have an obstruction in his intestines. That's good.
> 
> I would try human food .... see if he wants to eat human food. I think Heidi is on to something here, maybe he just doesn't like his food!
> 
> ...


Last night I tried to feed him every darn thing in the house...Like I said...HE WONT EAT HIS TREATS EVEN! This is his FAVORITE! Im feeling so helpless!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL A golden retriever that doesn't like hot dogs. This is indeed a very unusual case


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

heidi_pooh said:


> I had Otto on purina puppy chow. He got bored of it. He wouldn't eat very much at all. Then I switched him to adult food and he gobbled it down. Even now he doesn't eat it like he did when I first put him on it.
> 
> How old is the dog?


He just turned a year..and this same stupid vet told me to keep him on it until 2?? Is this wrong info also?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

possible he chewed a stick and got a splinter in his mouth?See if you can get help holding him to check in there.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

How is his personality? Does he seem like he is depressed or is he happy and hyper?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL A golden retriever that doesn't like hot dogs. This is indeed a very unusual case


I have to give him his heartworm pill soon...I will video it for you!! 
Keith has told me and told me "Do not give him table scraps because I do not want him begging for my food while hes eating"..so hes never had it...there for he want nothing to do with it... Now Im wishing I wouldve so that way I could get some kind of food in his little belly!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Are his teeth okay? Check his teeth to make sure nothing is broken. Is he drinking water okay?


Drinking Great!! More than Great!!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> He just turned a year..and this same stupid vet told me to keep him on it until 2?? Is this wrong info also?


My breeder told me to keep the dog on puppy food til he was 6 months to a year. When he stopped eating & I switched his food, he was 9 months old. I figured it was just him telling me it was time to switch.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

heidi_pooh said:


> How is his personality? Does he seem like he is depressed or is he happy and hyper?


Happy and Hyper... Im just sooo confused! Im sure glad I found this forum!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> possible he chewed a stick and got a splinter in his mouth?See if you can get help holding him to check in there.


Good Idea! Im checking now! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I need to get clear on this.

How long has it been since he's eaten? You said he was eating out of your hand. When was that? How much?

If you feed him human food, to see if you can stimulate his appetite, make sure you put it in his dog dish, don't give it to him from the table.

Have you tried ice cream? Just plain vanilla ...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> possible he chewed a stick and got a splinter in his mouth?See if you can get help holding him to check in there.


He chewed up the handle of a spatula and it was wooden the same day as the tanning lotion


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy, hyper and pooping is good !!!!! I feel better.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe he just isn't hungry. I know I used to feed Otto at specific times and he just wouldn't eat. I couldn't sit there all day waiting for him so thats when I started leaving the food out for him. Sure enough, when he got hungry enough, he would eat.

But try buying a small bag of a different food.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, I need to get clear on this.
> 
> How long has it been since he's eaten? You said he was eating out of your hand. When was that? How much?
> 
> ...


No I havent tried ice cream, but I will if thats okay! Its been...well... since the 2nd day hes been inside! The morning after he chewed all of that stuff up! He ate like 6 pieces...it was horrible... he just kept turning his head...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> No I havent tried ice cream, but I will if thats okay! Its been...well... since the 2nd day hes been inside! The morning after he chewed all of that stuff up! He ate like 6 pieces...it was horrible... he just kept turning his head...


Lol. Maybe thats the problem, he's full.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Try just a small amount of ice cream. Just to see if he has an appetite for _anything_

I'm curious about the tanning lotion. Maybe it made him sick ?? But you didn't say he threw up. But maybe it's just not all the way through his system yet? Is there any toxic information on the bottle?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Lol. Maybe thats the problem, he's full.


That's not funny, but it is! oh these dogs of ours, they sure do put us through the ringer sometimes don't they?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> He chewed up the handle of a spatula and it was wooden the same day as the tanning lotion



Maybe he's just got a splinter.If so sneak him a little ice cream in his bowl like jo ellen said it should feel good.I'm not supposed to be sneaking mine food off my plate either.LOL.They know dad won't share though and only come to me.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Try just a small amount of ice cream. Just to see if he has an appetite for _anything_
> 
> I'm curious about the tanning lotion. Maybe it made him sick ?? But you didn't say he threw up. But maybe it's just not all the way through his system yet? Is there any toxic information on the bottle?


I threw it away after he chewed it upp...way to go mom


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

It's probably not the lotion anyway.Most I've seen is non toxic.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Maybe he's just got a splinter.If so sneak him a little ice cream in his bowl like jo ellen said it should feel good.I'm not supposed to be sneaking mine food off my plate either.LOL.They know dad won't share though and only come to me.


HE ATE THE ICE CREAM WITH EASE... I PUT IT IN HIS BOWL AND MIXED WITH A LITTLE HARD FOOD...AND HE ATE IT LIKE THERE WAS NO TOMORROW... BUT STILL WILL NOT EAT HIS FAVE TREATS..THEY ARE JUST HARD BONES... WHAT IS THIS SUPPOSED TO TELL ME...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> It's probably not the lotion anyway.Most I've seen is non toxic.


Does anyone have any that they can check really quick? It was swedish beauty for tanning beds...


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll see if I can find a web site.By eating the ice cream and not wanting his bones I'm still betting on teeth pain or splinter.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

If yall could see the smile on my face right now.... and if yall were here me and D would give you a big slobbery kiss!! Should I go ahead and mix some of his dewormer in with his ice cream? Or should I wait? Can this hurt him if he doesnt have worms?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, Diesel is fine, Jami. I'm so glad about that. Nothing serious going on here, you can relax now.

You can't continue to feed him ice cream at every meal (though I'm sure he would love it !! LOL). I would try adding a spoonful or two of plain yogurt to his food and see if that helps. 

And I'm not sure about the puppy food for a 1-year old dog. I can't remember what I did with Daisy when she was that age. I would go over to the food forum and see what you can find or post a question there. You did say he was on puppy food right?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> I'll see if I can find a web site.By eating the ice cream and not wanting his bones I'm still betting on teeth pain or splinter.


I tried to see but he was very hesitant letting me... its hard to check when they just dont want you too...this might be the issue at hand, because he is very good about letting me check his mouth teeth ears paws, whatever I want really...


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to Swedish Beauty®

I'm not sure what kind you had but this should tell you.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Well, Diesel is fine, Jami. I'm so glad about that. Nothing serious going on here, you can relax now.
> 
> You can't continue to feed him ice cream at every meal (though I'm sure he would love it !! LOL). I would try adding a spoonful or two of plain yogurt to his food and see if that helps.
> 
> And I'm not sure about the puppy food for a 1-year old dog. I can't remember what I did with Daisy when she was that age. I would go over to the food forum and see what you can find or post a question there. You did say he was on puppy food right?


I feel much better too! Yes, its the pedigree puppy... I was planning on switching him to Evo after this bag was gone.. Its a natural food, anyone heard of this?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I haven't but I'm not too educated on the good foods yet.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

The tanning lotion was non toxic... thank you Peanuts Mom! (I wish I could learn all of your names lol)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Evo is a good food, better than the Purina. I'm glad you're going to the another vet on Monday. I'm betting like has been suggested that he has hurt his gums or has splinter in his mouth somewhere. Either that or the lotion made him feel bad.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Evo is a good food, better than the Purina. I'm glad you're going to the another vet on Monday. I'm betting like has been suggested that he has hurt his gums or has splinter in his mouth somewhere. Either that or the lotion made him feel bad.


I agree... Everyone in here without the title "Vet" helped me more than that girl did! And yall havent even looked at him! Uhhhh people these days!! Money Money Money.. I spent $60.00 on 3 dewormer pouches that I cant use!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I would definately get a good look in his mouth as PM has mentioned. 

You could always try to add a little canned food in with his kibble and heat it up a bit also, that brings out the scent more and may get him to eating something nutritious for him.

Wormers won't hurt him, they may even help him if he does have worms. Worms rob them of nutrition.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> I would definately get a good look in his mouth as PM has mentioned.
> 
> You could always try to add a little canned food in with his kibble and heat it up a bit also, that brings out the scent more and may get him to eating something nutritious for him.
> 
> Wormers won't hurt him, they may even help him if he does have worms. Worms rob them of nutrition.


I did the heating it up thing last night... he did smell it...but no cigar... TY for letting me know about the wormer. Im going to get to this right away! I cant seem to thank all of you enough for everything you all have taught me about my GR...Me and D owe yall one! Or maybe 3 even!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

,ost def go to another vet! I never heard of a vet feeling a dog's tummy and gussing worms. It could be anything if the stummy doesn't feel right! 

Another suggestion--baby food. Nothing to chew in case it is a problem with mouth.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is your fiance or someone that might be able to hold him while you look in his mouth? That way he will not be wiggling all around and feel more secure. I cant believe the "vet" didnt do a fecal. That is the first thing that my vet does if I say they arent eating or having diarreah. 
I would probably get some hamburger cook it up and drain it really well and mix it with some rice. Since it is soft it shouldnt hurt if he is having a problem with his mouth. Feed it by hand. Hopefully that will get him nutrition in him.
Good luck and definetly get another vet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Nope....She felt around his stomach and stated her GUESS...and it was such an ignorant guess!


Without having done a fecal exam, this is an irresponsible diagnosis, IMO.
If this were my dog, I would boil hamburger and rice (an easily digested and palatable combination) and offer it to him in small amounts (1/2 cup at a time) frequently throughout the day, 2-4 times. After the Thanksgiving holiday, I would seek an appointment with another vet, and take a stool sample with me. Intestinal parasites CANNOT be diagnosed without doing a microscopic fecal exam, and most of the parasites do NOT cause lack of appetite...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> HAHA.... This is not a joke... He wont eat any thing like that... hotdogs...chicken...nothing! I tried to give him his heartworm pill in a hotdog once.... HE ATE THE PILL OUT OF THE HOTDOG!! It was one of those flavored pills though... So Im not sure..


Just saw that you have him on a heartworm med...is he still on it? Is it a preventative that also covers other parasites, like Interceptor? If so, unless its tapeworms, he shouldn't need the de-wormer. 
Paws crossed he's feeling better and ready to eat


----------

